# Super Bowl Sunday Show



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well it's that time of year again.Bob Beers Super Bowl Sunday will be here in a little over 2 weeks.Feb 1.This is always the most antisipated show of the season.The buying,selling and trading are nonstop all day.You can find pretty much anything you are looking for.If you are a vendor you know what I mean.Sounds like a song.The same if you are a collector or racer.Bob told me there were some new vendors coming for the first time.I would like to highlight Resin dude.I met Rick Swaverly at the Aberdeen,Maryland show.He does great work on stockers and roundy round cars.HO and 1/32.Great prices too.The game is on at night,so spend the day with over 350 other lunatics .So break into your kids piggy banks and check the couch cushions for money.Hope to see you all there.I'll give a free Dash body to anyone under 16.See you there .Tom Stumpf


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Why did I have to be 44, DARN!
I feel 12 is that ok?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I guess I should have said chronological not mental.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> I guess I should have said chronological not mental.


Dang it..


----------



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

Slots-A-Lot Raceway will most likely be a vendor at the super bowl sunday show , just like the last Bob Beers Show


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Doh! Doh!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Bob Beers and he told me all the tables for the show are sold.Bob or I will get out a list of who's going to be there if we can.So far I know in no particular order.
Bob Beers
Danny Esposito
Tom Stumpf
Ron and Chris Sklenar
Ernie and Tom Finnamore
Slotrods65
Buds Ho 
Pete Serroan
Dave Lockwood 
Mark Strickrod
Kevin McEvoy 
Carl Mendez
Fred Delese
NJ Nostalgia
Rabbit racing
MEV Originals
Mike Aprehamian
Henry Harnish
GT ex slotcars
Bobby's Hobbies
Elliot Dahlberg
Jim Brennan
Bill Haulk
Doug Keyes
Morris Wilson
Resin Dude
Joe Lupico
Bobby Wilson
Mario Pisano
Guy Graziano


There are more,these are just who my lost mind can remember.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Show location*

How far of a ride is it from Trenton, NJ area?


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, it's about 45 minutes (give or take, depending on traffic....) from the mid-town tunnel...

Can't wait for Sunday, last show I hit was last year's event. Seems to be a late fall / winter hobby for me, especially with the kids running around the house now.

I'm going to try to get more into the t-jet arena, will be stopping by the various tables talking to you guys and asking questions, and making a couple purchases  Tom, I picked up a couple of your bodies last year and love 'em. I just need a decent car to mount them on...

See you all next week. I'm going to put my screen name on my nametag.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Just a few more days.See you there.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Tom, don't forget you owe me something from that jersey show,tires I think? See you Sun.


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this show as always. I need some Autoworld Novas and Ice Cream trucks. Will anyone be selling some there?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*sealed case release 5 Ice cream and Nova's plus..*

I will bring the cASE I have left.......Bob


----------

